# Christmas HAUL!!!!! :)



## .k. (Dec 20, 2008)

the neutral lippies are a gift for my aunty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i got the pink and neutral gloss sets
concealer
concealer brush
eye and lip makeup remover
mac perfume ..mmm smells good
the eye brush set
fast response eye cream 
paint in bare canvas


----------



## cocolicouss (Dec 20, 2008)

loving those lippies


----------



## Miss.FlirtyDiva (Dec 20, 2008)

Yummy!


----------



## lushious_lips (Dec 20, 2008)

Enjoy.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 20, 2008)

Merry Christmas! Enjoy all those lippies!! So much to play with


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Dec 20, 2008)

wow
enjoy


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeahh!! merry christmas then!! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice Haul


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 20, 2008)

good for you! Nice haul, have fun playing with them


----------



## PollyRhythm (Dec 20, 2008)

I love my coral set but don't have enough money for the others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . Nice haul!


----------



## Asphyxia (Dec 20, 2008)

Merry Christmas! Enjoy!


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Dec 20, 2008)

Whats the quality of the eye brush set?  I'm still unsure what set to tell my mom I want.


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Dec 20, 2008)

really nice haul


----------



## blowyourmind (Dec 21, 2008)

great stuff! i really wanna get those lip sets! enjoy!


----------



## .k. (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoupyGeorge* 

 
_Whats the quality of the eye brush set?  I'm still unsure what set to tell my mom I want._

 
honestly, im not that impressed. the biggest eye brush is kinda hard. maybe i shoulda got face brushes. oh well


----------



## orkira (Dec 24, 2008)

Enjoy your lipglosses and the rest of your haul.


----------



## n_c (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice haul...enjoy the goodies!


----------

